# Google Picasa



## everypot (Feb 12, 2009)

I couldn't find Picasa in ports. Will it be in ports in the future?


----------



## fonz (Feb 12, 2009)

everypot said:
			
		

> I couldn't find Picasa in ports. Will it be in ports in the future?



I don't know whether or not a native port is in the works, but in the meantime while it's not there yet, have you tried running the Linux version in FreeBSD's Linux emulation mode?

Alphons (just a thought, dunno if it will work)


----------



## everypot (Feb 13, 2009)

No. I didn't try the linux version. I use gwenview. may try the linux picasa later. 



			
				fonz said:
			
		

> I don't know whether or not a native port is in the works, but in the meantime while it's not there yet, have you tried running the Linux version in FreeBSD's Linux emulation mode?
> 
> Alphons (just a thought, dunno if it will work)


----------



## fonz (Feb 13, 2009)

everypot said:
			
		

> may try the linux picasa later.



When you do try it, feel free to report back about how it works out. Others might be interested.

Good luck,

Alphons


----------



## lme@ (Feb 19, 2009)

You can run the Windows version with Wine.

The funny thing is that the Linux version is also a Windows version with a Linux wine...


----------

